# Best glue on broadheads



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

This is a subject that is mainly about personal preference. There are a lot of good heads out there; Magnus, Zwickey, Ace, etc. I shot the 200 grain Ace Super Express heads for years with no complaints. Last year I switched to single bevel broadheads. Pick a broadhead that has been around a while and you can't go wrong.

Darren


----------



## ghostdncr (Jul 18, 2016)

You might look at Tusker out of Australia. I've been messing with several of their models lately and really like what I'm seeing.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

2 blade for penetration. My preference is the Zwikee black diamond Eskimo for deer. For larger game I am planning on one of those single edge blades. I am convinced that that design will perform better on heavy rib boned game.


----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)

Bodkin points, as in the old school medieval type? Unless there is a brand I am not aware of, I don't know that a bodkin would meet the legal broadhead requirements. The ones I have seen wouldn't, at least. I use zwickey eskilites, satisfied enough that I haven't switched, though I too am considering single bevel.


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

The two single bevel heads I've used are the 190 grain Cutthroats and the 190 grain Meatheads. I killed a moose and 2 deer with the same Cutthroat tipped arrow last year so I'd say they work pretty well.

Darren


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Bodkin is a trade name of a three blade design that has been taking game for half a century. Cheap and good, easy to sharpen. Any of the well known two or three blade designs is fine for deer sized game. There have been some bad ones but they are all gone now. For heavy or dangerous game most prefer premium quality two blade designs. Do not use any of the short, gimmicky, or mechanical ones made for the pulley-pulling block and tackle compound boys. - lbg


----------



## stubshaft (May 6, 2016)

I'm partial to Simmons and Grizzly heads myself.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm still throwing sharks teeth.. Simmons Interceptors, 165g Safari.


----------



## mparks (Oct 25, 2012)

I've had good luck with Abowher Bonehead and Grizzly. Very high quality but $$$. I pony up for those on destination hunts. For local whitetails, never had a complaint with Woodsmans, Snuffers, or Grizzlys.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Bodkins are not only a type of three blade, they're also a brand manufactured by Whiffen Archery, Milwaukee, WI. They may date back to the '40's almost surely '50. I shot some in the '60's, but decided that a MA3 was a better design and more consistent in regards to weight.

Disclaimer - the following may be harmful to animals big and small. Really, you can hold my choices with a grain of salt, but I do have my reasoning.

For whitetails and smaller animals I shoot 160 grain Snuffers. Largely because penetration is not an issue on this sized animal and an inch and a half wide 3 blade is leaving a lot of blood on the ground. BUT mostly use it because in the original www.acsbows.com/bowtuning.html Adcock suggested tuning with on. I thought if you tune with one why not shoot it?

For larger animals (I've killed a number of them), I tried using a single bevel, but gave up on them. Two reasons. One is me - I couldn't get them sharp. The second is the blade is not as durable as double bevel. You could argue that point and I don't think you'd win, but at least it prevents me from having to learn 'how to'. So, I decided to use a 160 STOS. Mostly because it weighs 160 and I can take off the Snuffer and put on the STOS and it's already tuned. The other reasons would be the length, it's pretty long, which is an aid in penetration. 

I do have some minor problems with some of the more popular heads, but they'll work. Do your own homework - broadhead testing is fun. I've bought 3000 of two different kinds.

Bowmania


----------

